# Powder coated Valve cover



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

I just got a spare valve cover for my 1993 Nissan Altima. I powder coated it a black gold. 
























What do you guy/gals think?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like that color alot


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

reminds me of the top secret gold a bit, but you should sand down the letters, and see if they have a high temp clear powder for it. that would make it look hot.


----------



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

Dustin said:


> reminds me of the top secret gold a bit, but you should sand down the letters, and see if they have a high temp clear powder for it. that would make it look hot.


They do have a clear powder coat but it dose not need it. I did not want to shave this valve cover, maybe the Valve cover that is on the car.


----------



## MorrisPowderCoating (Jan 14, 2006)

*Looks really good! Who makes that color powder?

Kevin*


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow that a really hot looking valve cover !


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

thats looks hott! Nice gold color. where didja find that gold color?


----------



## latenightcustom (Oct 13, 2005)

MorrisPowderCoating said:


> *Looks really good! Who makes that color powder?
> 
> Kevin*


I made the color. It is 100% custom mix. I was looking at it today and I have been thinking of Clear coating it so it has even more pop.


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

thats looks real good.


----------

